# Thunderbike/tyco motorcycle tires



## sjracer (May 25, 2008)

I'm wanted to know did anybody make a silicone tires for the thunderbikes and/or the tyco motorcycles ( mainly for the rear)? If not what will work..I'm not having any luck attempting to cut pairs down myself.


----------

